# The new entry-level model Mercedes-Benz convertibles - C Class Cabriolet



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_Stuttgart. Mercedes-Benz is launching into the open-air season with the first cabriolet based on the C-Class, thereby rounding off its range of cabriolets with a classic fabric soft top. The sporty four-seater is based on the successful Coupé version. Whether open or closed, the Cabriolet shines with an expressive appearance and distinctive character. The Cabriolet is optionally available with the AIRCAP electric draught stop system and AIRSCARF neck-level heating - for exceptional comfort during open-top driving 365 days a year. Efficient, powerful engines delivering between 115 and 375 kW (156 to 510 hp) and a suspension designed for dynamic performance (with optional AIRMATIC air suspension) ensure sporty, agile handling. The 9G-TRONIC automatic transmission is available for all engine variants. Also on board: proven assistance systems and state-of-the-art infotainment. The new C-Class Cabriolet launches in summer 2016. _

As the new entry-level model into the world of Mercedes-Benz convertibles, the C-Class Cabriolet is also a consistent embodiment of the Mercedes-Benz design philosophy: sensual purity as the definition of modern luxury - hot and cool. It exhibits independence of character with a visibly sporty expression and youthfully fresh appeal.

Its tightly stretched soft top with glass window transitions harmoniously into the distinctively styled rear end, which has a highly sporty look with its wide shoulders and flat LED tail lights. With a capacity of 360 litres (285 litres with the roof open), the boot is capable of holding an exceptional amount of luggage for a convertible, thus offering high everyday practicality.

At the sides, an elongated dropping line extending over the rear wheel arch lends an emphasis typical of Mercedes-Benz design. Thanks to the suspension lowered by 15 millimetres compared to the Saloon, the vehicle is already at sports level with the standard 17-inch tyres, emphasising the sporty nature of the Cabriolet which shines aerodynamically with a Cd figure of 0.28.

*Exterior and interior from the same mould*

With the roof open, the meticulously coordinated harmony between exterior and interior design becomes apparent. High-quality details include a decorative aluminium surround on the A***8209;pillars and windscreen, and the beltline trim strip extending to the soft top compartment - this is polished in the standard specification and matt in AMG Line.

*Premium-class fabric soft top*

The fully automatic classic cabriolet fabric soft top comes in black in the basic variant, or is optionally available with a multi-layer acoustic soft top in dark brown, dark blue, dark red or black. It significantly reduces the wind/driving noise. This is made noticeable in the form of improved speech intelligibility, including at high speeds, and better insulation from disruptive ambient noise. The acoustic soft top thus offers optimal climate comfort, quiet-running characteristics and full all-year suitability.

Based on the S-Class Cabriolet, the soft top also meets high quality standards in terms of durability and function. It can be opened and closed in 20 seconds, and at speeds of up to 50 km/h. After opening, it folds down quietly and precisely and is stored in the soft-top compartment in the boot. In shape and colour the cover of the soft-top compartment is an integral part of the interior, and is made of the same material as the beltline.

*Interior - modernity and lifestyle*

The interior ambience is similar to that of the C-Class Coupé, though freshly interpreted with features typical of a convertible. Especially high-grade materials and build quality give the interior a modern feel of sportiness and lifestyle. The appointments include heat-reflecting leather in a total of five colour shades (optional) as well as an attractively curved switch in matt silver chrome in the centre console for opening and closing the fully automatic soft top. Based on the Coupé, the sport seats feature an integral look with muscular side bolsters and organically integrated head restraints, as well as the AIRSCARF neck-level heating optional for the Cabriolet. Automatic belt extenders as standard help the occupants to fasten their seat belts.

The rear seats are in the form of individual seats. Their backrests offer a through-loading feature as standard, can be split 50:50 for high everyday practicality and can be completely folded down.



*Individual highlights*

The Cabriolet already comes with a high equipment specification as standard, augmented by a wide range of individualisation options (some examples: 13 upholstery variants, such as designo Bengal red / black, seven trim variants, four soft-top colours, twelve exterior paint finishes - including a matt finish - leather-covered instrument panel). The roof liner of the soft top is available in black, porcelain and crystal grey. Numerous trim elements in sporty aluminium, carbon-fibre or glass-fibre are complemented by authentic open-pore wood species in shades of brown and black.

The AMG Line is available as an alternative to underline the dynamism of the Cabriolet. It differs by virtue of exterior features such as special bumpers and sills with AMG bodystyling, a diamond radiator grille with pins in chrome, trim strips on the beltline, A-pillars and soft top compartment in matt anodised aluminium and 18-inch AMG light-alloy wheels. In the interior the AMG Line comes with sporty, exclusive highlights, including a multifunction sports steering wheel with flattened bottom section as well as AMG sports pedals.

At market launch an Edition 1 will be available for a limited time. With a host of perfectly coordinated equipment lines, it combines sportiness with lifestyle, thus perfectly suiting the sporty-modern look of the new Cabriolet.

*Summer is included*

Customers opting for a convertible like to drive with the top down as often as possible. In the C-Class Cabriolet - as in the E- and S-Class Cabriolets - the occupants can enjoy maximum open-air comfort thanks to AIRCAP and AIRSCARF, which make the joys of fresh air pleasant even at low temperatures.

Inconspicuously integrated into the roof frame, the electric AIRCAP draught stop system was specially developed for Mercedes-Benz cabriolets and is coupled to an electric draught stop behind the rear seats, which reduces the interior turbulence also for the rear passengers at the press of a button. AIRCAP is part of the Cabriolet Comfort package, which also includes AIRSCARF neck-level heating for the driver and front passenger by circulating warm air around the neck area when temperatures are low outside. The combination of these two systems extends the open-top season to the entire year.

Alternatively, there is also the option of a retrofitted, manual folding draught stop behind the front seats. This noticeably prevents draughts in the front seats.

*Suspension: Sporty, agile and comfortable*

The suspension offers a high level of comfort with low road roar and tyre vibration characteristics, while ensuring agile driving dynamics - the basis for driving enjoyment. The suspension on the Cabriolet, which is 15 millimetres lower in comparison with the Saloon, comes as standard with steel springs and a selective damping system. An optional sport suspension with firmer springing and damping, including the Sports Direct-Steer system, makes for even more agile handling.

The Cabriolet is optionally available with AIRMATIC air suspension. Its electronically controlled, continuously adjustable damping at the front and rear axles ensures even greater ride comfort.

DYNAMIC SELECT lets the driver choose how the journey should be: sporty, comfortable or fuel-efficient. To this end, the driver can select one of five transmission modes using the DYNAMIC SELECT switch:

*Dynamic: 4, 6 and 8-cylinder engines, and for the first time 4MATIC*

Powerful and efficient petrol and diesel engines with ECO start/stop function and an extensive 4MATIC range ensure sporty performance and driving pleasure. All are compliant with the Euro 6 emission standard. Eight petrol engines are available for the Cabriolet. The range of outputs extends from the 1.6-litre four-cylinder unit in the C 180 rated at 115 kW (156 hp) to the 4.0-litre six-cylinder engine in the Mercedes-AMG C 63 S Cabriolet (375 kW/510 hp). The diesel models are powered by a four-cylinder engine delivering 125 kW (170 hp) in the C 220 d or 150 kW (204 hp) in the C 250 d, and are equipped with SCR technology (Selective Catalytic Reduction) for exhaust aftertreatment. 4MATIC all-wheel drive is available as standard for the C 400 and C 43, and is optionally available for the C 200 and C 220 d.

The 9G-TRONIC automatic transmission is available for all engine variants.





*Light and safe bodyshell*

In a convertible, the lack of a roof often results in reduced body rigidity. This fact was taken into consideration by the designers when developing the C-Class Saloon. This allowed them to adapt the bodyshell at the front end and on the floor to meet the particular needs of the Cabriolet. Consequently, this model, too, features an exemplary stiff design of the kind required for high driving dynamics.

The Coupé's intelligent lightweight construction with a high proportion of aluminium was retained - among other components, the wings, bonnet, boot lid and soft top compartment cover are of light alloy. The Cabriolet not only meets all current national and international legislation, but also all rating requirements as well as the more stringent internal Mercedes-Benz safety requirements, which are based on what actually happens in real-life accidents.

*Safe, semi-automated driving and reduced stress*

There is a host of safety and assistance systems based on the Mercedes-Benz Intelligent Drive concept to choose from. ATTENTION ASSIST with adjustable sensitivity, which can warn the driver of inattentiveness and drowsiness, is included as standard. Standard equipment also includes COLLISION PREVENTION ASSIST PLUS. In addition to a visual proximity warning and an additional audible collision warning, it includes Adaptive Brake Assist, which can help prevent collisions by boosting the brake pressure to suit the situation. When a danger of collision persists and the driver fails to respond, the system is able to carry out autonomous braking at speeds of up to 200 km/h, thereby reducing the severity of collisions with slower or stationary vehicles or, in the best-case scenario, even avoiding a collision altogether. At speeds of up to 50 km/h, the system also brakes in response to stationary vehicles and is thus able to help prevent rear-end collisions at up to 40 km/h.

Further considerably extended assistance systems are additionally available in the Driving Assistance package. As part of the Intelligent Drive concept, these merge data from various sensor technologies, such as radar sensors and the stereo camera, and thus make for significantly enhanced safety and comfort. These functions include e.g. DISTRONIC PLUS with Steering Assist and Stop&Go Pilot or the PRE-SAFE® Brake with pedestrian detection plus Brake Assist BAS PLUS, which also offers situation-adaptive brake boosting if there is a risk of collision with crossing traffic. A further function of the Driving Assistance package is Active Lane Keeping Assist, which is capable of preventing unintentional lane departure by means of one-sided, lane-correcting application of the brakes. The system intervenes if the driver crosses a solid lane marking and can assist even in the case of discontinuous lane markings if there is a risk of collision with a vehicle in the adjacent lane.

The multiplicity of assistance systems also includes a Parking Assist for semi-automated parking; a 360° camera for assistance during parking and manoeuvring; a camera and navigation-based Traffic Sign Assist with wrong-way warning function as well as Adaptive Highbeam Assist Plus, which allows continuous high beam by selectively blanking out other vehicles from the high-beam light cone.



*Safe protection*

In an accident, optimal protection is afforded by the high structural safety of the body as well as by the restraint systems, especially the comprehensive complement of airbags. These include:

adaptive front airbags for driver and front passenger
a kneebag on the driver's side
thorax/pelvis bags for driver and front passenger
windowbags integrated in the top edges of the front door panels
The rollover protection system is specific to the Cabriolet. It consists of two cartridges that are fully retracted behind the rear seats and therefore invisible. If a roll-over is imminent, these cartridges are pyrotechnically fired, whereupon they shoot out to provide a survival space together with the A-pillar.

*Sensitive climate control for open-air driving*

Specially developed for cabriolets, the climate control system responds to whether the vehicle is being driven with the soft top up or down. With the roof closed, the system performs in the same way as in the Coupé. With the soft top down, the climate control system adapts by e.g. blowing warmer air onto the driver's hands on the steering wheel and deactivating the air recirculation function. The special adjustments for open-top driving make allowance for whether cooling or heating is required and respond sensitively to the transition zones in between.

*Vibrant infotainment experience*

Intuitive operation with animations and visual effects is offered by the infotainment system in the new C-Class Cabriolet. Frontbass ensures a listening experience almost on a par with a concert hall - especially if the optionally available Burmester® sound system has been specified. The Frontbass system uses the space within the cross-member and side member in the body structure as a resonance chamber for the bass speakers.

The navigation system, which supplies the driver with precise traffic information in real time (Live Traffic Information), processes its contents interactively. Its features include an animated compass and a "Drive Show" with information for passengers similar to the on-screen presentations on an airliner.

*Extensive networking even in the basic version*

A Bluetooth®-compatible mobile phone with data option is all it takes to give the Audio 20 system internet capability. This allows internet surfing without restriction when the vehicle is stationary. Mercedes-Benz apps can be used while driving. Audio and video playback is possible from various sources.

The alternatively available COMAND Online system provides not only a larger display with a resolution of 960 x 540 pixels, but it also optionally allows digital TV/radio reception, for example, while offering fast hard-drive navigation, integral WiFi hotspot functionality and LINGUATRONIC voice control as well as many other features.

The basic Audio 20 USB system, Audio 20 CD and COMAND Online come equipped with basic telephony as standard, connecting a mobile phone with the vehicle via a standardised Bluetooth® interface.

*Mercedes me connect: connected with the car*

Like other models, the new C-Class Cabriolet comes with an extensive range of free Standard Services and Remote Online Services as part of the "Mercedes me connect" package. Standard Services include automatic emergency call, Accident Recovery as well as breakdown assistance and after-sales service. The Remote Online services make it possible at any time and from anywhere to access vehicle information such as the status of windows and doors, mileage, tyre pressures and other diagnostic data. There is also a Vehicle Tracker function as well as remote door locking and unlocking.


----------

